# Problem mit der Beta



## Theopa (11. März 2012)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mir heute endlich (*juhu*) die D3 beta laden, nachdem mein Account die Freigabe bekommen hat. Der Launcher selbst beginnt dann auch mit normaler Geschwindigkeit zu laden. Nach ein paar Minuten geht die Downloadrate aber weit nach unten, um dann bei Null zu landen. Sobald dies passiert ist, habe ich keinerlei Verbindung mehr zum Internet, nichtmal Google öffnet sich. Nach einem PC-Neustart ist wieder alles ok.

Es ist definitiv der offizielle Client von der korrekten Seite (das überprüfe ich genau^^). Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder eine Lösung?


----------



## Delröy1 (12. März 2012)

öhm, könnte nen hardware fehler sein oder ähnliches...also schonmal versucht was anderes zu laden? wlan oder kabel?


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2012)

Virenscanner/Firewall vorübergehend(!!!) aus. Der Patcher "stoppt" gern mal, wenn AVIRA, Avast oder Kaspersky (Quelle: battle.net-Foren und eigene Erfahrungen ) aktiv sind.


----------



## Theopa (12. März 2012)

Der Tip mit dem Virenscanner erscheint mir sinnvoll. Habe Trend Micro Titanium drauf, morgen mal sehen ob sich dann was ändert.

Btw: Hänge über Kabel am Rooter.


----------



## Theopa (13. März 2012)

Soo, kein Unterschied bei deaktiviertem Virenscanner + Firewall, wiederum ein totaler Verbindungsverlust nach ca. 5 minuten, der sich nur durch PC-Neustart beheben lässt. Aber gut, ich hoffe einfach mal auf einen baldigen Release


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2012)

Vielleicht noch unter Download Einstellungen (des Launchers) den Peer-to-Peer Transfer deaktivieren (zweites Häkchen).


----------



## Theopa (15. März 2012)

Soo, nachdem leider nichts wirklich geholfen hat bin ich eben den harten Weg gegangen: Laden solange es geht und anschließend rebooten  
Hat mich zwar einige Stunden gekostet, aber wenigstens mit Erfolg, endlich läuft es!
Und die ersten Eindrücke hauen mich um. Viel bekanntes aus D2, es spielt sich ebenfalls genial. Ich kann den Release kaum noch erwarten!


----------

